# Camber kit



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

what is a camber kit and what does it do? i keep hearing about ppl getting this after they lower their car.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

first , this belongs in the suspension forum, 2nd, i believe when u lower your car the whells dont have a striaght alignment anymore. they point inwards and when u get a camber kit u can fix it. bad camber destroys tires.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

cant you just get an alignment to fix that?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If you drop it low enough you cant get the camber right without extra parts such as camber plates or camber bolts(which suck).


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

uh oh, how low would to low be. the camber kit im lookin at allows +3/-3 degrees. do u think that would solve it.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

+/- 3deg should be enough


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

ok, thanks


----------

